# Can goats eat corn husks?



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I've heard they might be bad for goats...?


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

Mine do, they like the husks and the stalk, leaves and all. I give them dried cornstalks in the winter as a treat. 
Corn is a grass, I think. I don't know if they would eat the cobs, though.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Mine love them.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Husks and leaves are treats but I don't feed cobs.

If I could get them I would put up some dry corn stalks in the fall for winter treats. I do that with dry oak leaves.


----------

